# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  WELCOME BACK! RealNegril Webcast LIVE w/Rob & Lisa at RHP Wednesday Pizza Party

## Rhodesresort

WELCOME BACK! RealNegril Webcast LIVE w/Rob & Lisa at RHP Wednesday Pizza Party
Rhodes Resort, Rhodes Hall Plantation, and Bayview Restaurant & Lounge are proud to announce the return of ROB & LISA from RealNegril - LIVE WEBCAST & CHAT EVERY WEDNESDAY 12 Noon to 3 PM @ www.realnegril.com

RHP PRESENTS; All-you-can-eat thin crust pizza made with fresh home grown fruits & vegetables, jerk chicken pizza, Hawaiian Pizza, vegetarian pizza, and now offering our fresh homemade Italian sausage pizza. 

All-you-can-drink Red Stripe Beer, Rum Punch, soft drink and bottle water. 

Pizza Party is now located on the beach side near the Bayview Restaurant Pagoda right next to our covered gazebo seating area. 

If you want to explore Samuels Bay National Marine Park's healthy coral reef system bring your own snorkeling gear or rent ours for just $5US. If you want to join in and shoot a few basketballs, our NEW Multiplex Center is set-up with court and basketball net. 

$30.00 US includes free roundtrip transportation to and from your Negril area hotel, AND includes 20% Off all Rhodes Hall Eco Tours; - Horseback Ride (1:30pm), Glass Bottom Boat Excursion, Nature Walk, Arawak Cave Adventure.

TO SCHEDULE PICK-UP, OR FOR MORE DETAILS CALL; 876-957-6422 or 876-431-6322 :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------

